# RPi3 - 20180514 image: boot issue



## rotor (May 20, 2018)

Image: FreeBSD-12.0-CURRENT-arm64-aarch64-RPI3-20180514-r333606.img.xz 

A couple of months ago, I had been able to download and boot the 12.0-current images on the Raspberry Pi 3.

I haven't had a chance to ~play~ for a while.  When I tried the image above, FreeBSD would not boot.  Attached are a couple images of the console messages.  Sorry about the blurriness.  

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## acheron (May 20, 2018)

rotor said:


> What am I doing wrong?


Nothing, the image is busted. The FreeBSD developers are aware of the issue and are working on a fix, you just have to wait.


----------



## rotor (May 20, 2018)

OK.  I've got a few other things I can do until the next image appears.   

Thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## acheron (May 21, 2018)

I think you need this 2 commits if you want to boot your rpi3:
https://svnweb.freebsd.org/base?view=revision&revision=333756
https://svnweb.freebsd.org/base?view=revision&revision=333976


----------



## rotor (May 21, 2018)

Thanks again.

I'll probably wait until those updates make it into the downloadable image.  It is real easy for me to download an test an image, more difficult for me to track specific changes to the source code as they migrate to the image.

I'm in no hurry here.


----------



## Spartrekus (May 21, 2018)

My experience is that *r328637* is currently the only working FreeBSD on PI.ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/snapshots/arm64/aarch64/ISO-IMAGES/12.0/FreeBSD-12.0-CURRENT-arm64-aarch64-RPI3-20180131-r328637.img.xz (Luckily that I have a backup).I'll probably wait


----------



## rotor (May 22, 2018)

This image:
FreeBSD-12.0-CURRENT-arm64-aarch64-RPI3-20180521-r333982.img.xz 

boots properly to a login prompt.  (that's all I've had time to check so far...)


----------



## Spartrekus (May 22, 2018)

rotor said:


> This image:
> FreeBSD-12.0-CURRENT-arm64-aarch64-RPI3-20180521-r333982.img.xz
> 
> boots properly to a login prompt.  (that's all I've had time to check so far...)


thank you , I really need to try when time. 

Btw, do you have managed to get the FUSE SSHFS working on the PI ??
Visibly there is no ssshfs fuse in kernel, but not so sure.


----------



## acheron (May 23, 2018)

sshfs is a port sysutils/fusefs-sshfs, you need to kldload the fuse module prior to use fusefs-sshfs (I don't know if it works on arm64 though)


----------



## rotor (May 23, 2018)

Spartrekus said:


> Btw, do you have managed to get the FUSE SSHFS working on the PI ??



I haven't tried that.

At this point, I am just looking to get a base system of FreeBSD installed that has the FreeBSD reliability that I've grown accustomed to.

The first challenge is to recompile the OS on the Pi.  I've not yet been able to get through that process.


----------



## SirDice (May 23, 2018)

rotor said:


> At this point, I am just looking to get a base system of FreeBSD installed that has the FreeBSD reliability that I've grown accustomed to.


Then -CURRENT isn't what you want. It's the development version of FreeBSD and as such anything and everything can break at any given time. 

Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions


----------



## rotor (May 23, 2018)

SirDice said:


> Then -CURRENT isn't what you want. It's the development version of FreeBSD and as such anything and everything can break at any given time.



Yeah, I probably could have worded my comment a bit better.  

I understand the more interesting aspects of using -CURRENT, and I'm more than willing to continue using -CURRENT in a test/play mode until 12.0 is formally released.

At this point, I'm looking more to learn about FreeBSD on the Pi3 than anything else.  -CURRENT is perfectly OK for my needs in that area.

Thanks for the correction.


----------



## Spartrekus (May 29, 2018)

Do you experience that Linux raspbian is running much faster on RPI3b than FREEBSD?


----------



## rotor (May 31, 2018)

Spartrekus said:


> Do you experience that Linux raspbian is running much faster on RPI3b than FREEBSD?



I've not done any speed tests at this point.

Aside from me not really being overly concerned about speed on the Pi at this point, the FreeBSD image still has kernel debugging enabled, so any speed testing would not be indicative of how a production FreeBSD would run.


----------

